# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مظان آثار وفقه الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم المسندة

## أمجد الفلسطيني

الحمد لله...
لا يخفى عليكم أن معرفة المظان من العلم ومما يعين غاية الإعانة على العلم
وهذه مظان فقه السلف وفتياهم يحتاجها طالب درجة الإجتهاد والفقيه وبعض الباحثين 
وضممت إليها مظان كلامهم في الزهد والرقاق وما يروى من أحوالهم في ذلك 
وهذا يحتاجه الفقيه وغير الفقيه
ثم نبهت على مظان كلامهم في التفسير
ولم أنشط لذكر مظان كلامهم في العقائد 
ولعلي أكتبها لاحقا إن لم يكفني ذلك المشايخ والإخوة الكرام

ولا تتم فائدة الموضوع حتى يستدرك عليه خاصة في القسم المسند والله المعين...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مظان الآثار المسندة وغير المسندة:
أما آثارهم في الفقه والأحكام والفتيا فأجمعها وأهمها: 
أولا: المسندة منها:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  موطأ مالك مع الاهتمام برواية ابن الحسن الشيباني خاصة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الآثار للقاضي أبي يوسف
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأم للشافعي (مهم يُغفل عنه) يعني في كونه مصدرا لفقه السلف 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مصنف أبي بكر ابن أبي شيبة (وهما أجمع ما وصلنا من أسفار تحوي فقه السلف)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سنن سعيد بن منصور (مهم يُغفل عنه)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الطهور لأبي عبيد (في الطهارة خاصة)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اختلاف العلماء لابن جرير مطبوع أظنه غير كامل
أكثر من حكايته للخلاف عن الأئمة الثلاثة دون أحمد وعن الأوزاعي والثوري وأبي ثور وصاحبي أبي حنيفة يعقوب ومحمد
أكثر من ذكر مذاهب هؤلاء الأئمة
أحيانا يذكر إسناده إليهم وفي أغلب أحواله لا يسند أقوالهم وهو كالمسند وإنما يحذف السند اختصارا
وأغلب أقوال ومذاهب هؤلاء الأئمة يكون لها إسنادا واحدا أو اسنادين
فتكراره كلما أراد أن ينقل مذاهبهم فيه من الإثقال والملالة وقلة الفائدة ما فيه
وأسانيد ابن جرير لهؤلاء الأئمة معروفة انظرها في كتابه
وذكر ابن جرير أيضا خلاف غير هؤلاء الأئمة من الصحابة والتابعين ولم يكثر وكان يسنده 
ولم يذكر خلاف أحمد وإسحاق والله أعلم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاختلاف لابن نصر والكلام حوله يشبه الكلام على كتاب ابن جرير في الاختلاف
أكثر ابن نصر من ذكر مذاهب سفيان ومالك والأوزاعي وأصحاب الرأي وأحمد وإسحاق وأبي عبيد 
وذكر خلاف غيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم
وذكر الأسانيد له معلقة فيصدرها بقوله (وروى) فيحذف من أول الإسناد واحدا أو اثنين ولا يحذف جميع السند

وكذا فعل ابن جرير والطحاوي في كتابيهما إلا أنهما أحيانا يذكران السند كاملا

وهذا لا يضر شيئا
ومن عد هذه الكتب في الكتب غير المسندة وماثلها بالمجموع للنووي والمغني لابن قدامة فقد أبعد كثيرا عن الصواب
وإنما يطلب الإسناد في ذلك للحاجة
كوقوع اختلاف عن الإمام أو مخالفة قطعي صريح أو إجماع ونحو ذلك
ولا يشدد في حال دراسة أسانيد هذه الآثار كما يفعل بالمرفوع
إلا عند وقوع النكارة والاختلاف


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مسائل حرب الكرماني مهم جدا جدا جدا (يُغفل عنه) طبع جزء منه ، بعضُه في رسائل علمية وبعضه تحقيق وبعضه الآخر تحت التحقيق

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي (مهم يُغفل عنه)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مختصر اختلاف العلماء للجصاص اختصر فيه كتاب الطحاوي في الاختلاف
والكلام حوله يشبه الكلام على كتاب ابن جرير في الاختلاف
إلا أنه ذكر اختلاف أحمد وأبي عبيد ولم يكثر عنهما ولم أجد فيه ذكرا لإسحاق إلا في موضعين الأول فيه نقل لقول فقهي له والثاني فيه ذكر رواية له
ولم يذكر خلاف أبي ثور إلا في موضع واحد
وأكثر من ذكر مذاهب السلف غير هؤلاء 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأوسط لابن المنذر طبع حديثا في دار الكوثر طبعة أتم من الطبعة السابقة 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه لابن شاهين (مهم جدا يغفل عنه)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحكام القرآن للجصاص وشرحه على مختصر الطحاوي هذا الأخير طبع حديثا (مهم)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السنن الكبير للبيهقي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التمهيد لأبي عمر ابن عبد البر

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المحلى لأبي محمد ابن حزم (بعضه مسند وبعضه غير مسند) 
ويتنبه إلى ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم أن ابن حزم أحيانا يخطيء في فهم مذاهب السلف فيحكي عنهم ما لم يقولوه 
ولعل هذا في بعض ما لا يسنده ويذكرُ لفظه والله أعلم

هذا المطبوع الذي وصلنا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن المفقود أو المخطوط شيء لا بأس به كجامع الثوري الكبير والسنن والآثار للأثرم صاحب أحمد والتعليقة لأبي حامد الإسفراييني وغير ذلك


ثانيا : غير المسندة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جامع الترمذي (مهم جدا)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإشراف لابن المنذر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرفة لأبي بكر البيهقي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاستذكار لأبي عمر ابن عبد البر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بداية المجتهد لابن رشد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المجموع للنووي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شرح النووي على مسلم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المغني لابن قدامة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المجموع لابن تيمية 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتح الباري لابن رجب (مهم جدا)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتح الباري لابن حجر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمدة القاري للعيني


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة: عمد هذه المصادر أربعة (المصنفان والأوسط والتمهيد) يغنون عن غيرهم وغيرهم لا يغني عنهم
هذا من المسندة
وعمد المصادر غير المسندة (المجموع والمغني) إلا أنهما لا يغنيان عن الفتح لابن رجب





ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
فصل:
أما آثارهم في الزهد والرقاق وكذا أخبارهم وسيرهم دون جرحهم وتعديلهم ووفياتهم فأهمها وأجمعها:
 أولا: المسندة منها:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كتب الزهد ككتاب ابن المبارك وابن السري وأحمد وغيرهم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة (مهم يُغفل عنه)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الورع للمَرُّوذي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخبار الشيوخ له أيضا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم (وهو أجمعها)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الزهد وشعب الإيمان لأبي بكر البيهقي ، (الشعب مهم جدا يُغفل عنه)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طبقات الصوفية لأبي عبد الرحمن السلمي (مهم) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تاريخ بغداد للخطيب
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر

وعمدة هذه المصادر (حلية الأولياء) 

ثانيا: غير المسندة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صفة الصفوة لابن الجوزي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مدارج السالكين لابن القيم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السير للذهبي





ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
فصل:
أما آثارهم في التفسير:
فالمسندة منها كثيرة كنت قد كتبت بعضها ثم اكتفيت بما وجد في هذا الرابط:
http://tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3552

ويزاد على ما ذكر فيه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كتب التفسير من الكتب الستة خاصة البخاري والنسائي (مهم)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  معاني القرآن للنحاس
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كتب الناسخ والمنسوخ للمتقدمين ككتاب أبي عبيد والنحاس مثلا

وعمد هذه المصادر المسندة كتابان (كتاب ابن جرير وكتاب ابن أبي حاتم)
هذا في المطبوع والله أعلم بالمخطوط والمفقود 

أما غير المسندة فكثيرة أهمها:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زاد المسير لابن الجوزي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفسير ابن كثير يصلح ذكره في المسند وغير المسند لأنه ينقل الإسناد كاملا من مؤلفه في الغالب
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الدر المنثور للسيوطي كابن كثير في نقل الأسانيد

وهذه الثلاثة (الزاد لابن الجوزي وتفسير ابن كثير والدر للسيوطي) هي عمد المصادر والمظان غير المسندة في التفسير

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

السلام عليكم
الأخ المكرم / المشرف : أمجد الفلسطيني - وفقه الله -
هذا موضوع هام , يحتاجه إخواننا من طلبة العلم , والموضوع ذو شجون .
المهم : جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

وأقول لو أتحفت الإخوة بروابط مباشرة للكتب التي ذكرتها هنا لكان خيراً كثيراً , ليتمكن من إنزالها من لا يملكها .
والله تعالى أعلم .
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

جمع طيب.. نفع الله بك.

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيك، يبدو أن هذا الموضوع أعمق وأوسع مما كنت أتصور...

أهل الحديث عندهم قاعدة: إذا ذكر الإسناد فقد برأت ذمته، يعني إذا ذكر الحديث بالإسناد (ولو كان ضعيفا) فلا إثم عليه.

يأتي بعد ذلك بعض الأشخاص ويختصرون الكتب أو يذكرون تلك الروايات من دون ذكر الإسناد.
إن كان هذا الشخص ممن يعرف علم الحديث فلا حرج لأنه يذكر الروايات التي يظنها صحيحة فقط (هذه عادتهم)
ولكن للأسف يأتي أشخاص آخرين لا علم لهم بالحديث ورجاله، يحذفون الأسانيد ولا يذكرون مدى صحة الأحاديث،
فيجمعون بين الصحيح والضعيف والموضوع والمضطرب... وهذا من باب التساهل.

لكن معظمهم يستعملون هذه الطريقة في الترغيب والترهيب، والعجب أننا نراهم أحيانا يوردونها في الأحكام، وربما في العقائد...

أذكر مثالين: مثلا تفسير ابن جرير، هو من أفضل التفاسير (كما قال بعض أهل العلم) هو يذكر الآثار والأخبار بأسانيدها إذن فقد برئت ذمته إن شاء الله
جاء بعده بعض الأشخاص، اختصروا تفسير ابن جرير، لكن ماذا اختصروا؟ حذفوا الأسانيد وبالتالي خالفوا القاعدة المذكورة آنفا...

المثال الثاني هو كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي، ياله من كتاب، ذكر أمورا ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، أمورا في الأحكام، وأمورا في العقيدة (لم أقرأ الكتاب إنما أنقل كلام بعض أهل العلم، إنما اكتفيت بقراءة مختصر مهناج القاصدين) 

لذلك سألت عن هذا الموضوع لكي أتحقق من صحة بعض هذه الأخبار (بعضها فقط لعدم إضاعة الوقت)

وبعد فإن الأهم أن نطلع على الأحاديث المرفوعة الصحيحة ثم آثار الصحابة الصحيحة ثم الأهم فالأهم...

ملاحظة: ما رأيكم في كتاب الأدب المفرد للبخاري؟ ألا يليق أن يذكر مع هذه القائمة؟؟

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الموضوع، وجزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

الأدب المفرد أغلبه أحاديث مرفوعة وفيه بعض الموقوفات والمقطوعات

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> الحمد لله...
>  مظان الآثار المسندة وغير المسندة:
> أما آثارهم في الفقه والأحكام والفتيا فأجمعها وأهمها: 
> أولا: المسندة منها:


جزاك الله خيرا ... ألا يصح أن يُجعل منها "المدونة" لسحنون في فقه الإمام مالك-رحمه الله- فإن فيها جملة من هذا النمط وإن كانت قليلة؟

----------


## فنر

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> الأدب المفرد أغلبه أحاديث مرفوعة وفيه بعض الموقوفات والمقطوعات


صدقت، ولكن جعلني أقول ذلك الكمية الهائلة من الموقوفات مقارنة مع بقية كتب السنة...
وانظر إن شئت صحيح الأدب المفرد (الألباني) فهو في القمة

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ياريت تثمن المشاركة بالروابط لنحمل الكتب   قال ابن المبارك :الإسناد من الدين فلولا الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء فإن قلت له من حدثك بقي.  بقي: أي سكت

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

مسند الإمام أحمد فيه الكثير من الآثار الموقوفة على الصحابة ، وهذا يُغفل عنه كثيرا

وكذلك فتح الباري لابن حجر ، يغص بآثار السلف ، رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الآثار في الدر المنثور التي أوردها السيوطي محذوفة الأسانيد ، وهي من كتب مسندة كـ : تفسير عبد بن حميد وابن أبي حاتم وابن المنذر وغيرها من الكتب المسندة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t52429/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91609

----------

